# Why does photo paper come in LTR - 8.5" x 11"?



## ScubaX (Jul 7, 2014)

I noticed for instance, that Canon Luster paper only comes in 13"x19" and LTR - 8.5"x11". LTR seems like an odd size considering frames are 8x10. Is there a reason for this?


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 7, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> I noticed for instance, that Canon Luster paper only comes in 13"x19" and LTR - 8.5"x11". LTR seems like an odd size considering frames are 8x10. Is there a reason for this?



Those photo frame sizes are widely stuck in the film era ;-)
Whilst photo papers seem to be based on office paper supplies

In most of the world it's A4 rather than 'Letter' and other papers tend to come in ISO 'A' sizes - 13x19 getting the 'A3+' name elsewhere.

Fortunately, my print work is large, so custom frames to whatever size/aspect ratio I think works best - that and roll paper on a big printer helps ;-)


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 7, 2014)

If the print is being made to be part of a document and the rest of the document is 8-1/2 x 11, then the print should probably be the same size. This probably happens much more than the print being hung on the wall. What does get hung on the wall are completion certificates from professional continuing education courses. My dentist has a whole wall of them, all 8-1/2 by 11.

Remember that 50 years ago, a lot of commercial work was done with 4 x 5 and 8 x 10 view cameras. There was also a 5 x 7 size that never made sense to me. Now most prints are made with sensors with 4:3 and 3:2 aspect ratios. Unfortunately, all of the European A size paper/prints have the same aspect ratio, 1.414, which is the (SQRT2) x 1 (or 2 x SQRT2). My local craft store carries many more frames in 4 x 6, 8-1/2 x 11 and 8 x 12 than 8 x 10. I order my frames from Frame Destinations. They have some truly strange sizes, such as 8 x 32 inches, 20 x 20 and, my favorite, 20 x 30.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 7, 2014)

Because a bordered 8x10 on 8.5x11 paper is cheaper than a matted 8x10


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2014)

I have rolls of Epson Luster paper 8 inches wide, which makes 8 X 10 quite nicely, and its heavy paper.

They were made for commercial photo printers, and are 50 meter rolls.(Metric and English Mixed??) A guy bought a whole warehouse full which he sells on ebay. I bought mine a few years back from him. I used to cut them for odd sizes, but now I have a roll cut printer which works well with them. However, its easy to have the paper misaligned just a little, so a finished 8 X 10 size from 8 X 10 paper can have a lot of wasted sheets.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPSON-Luster-260-photopaper-8-wide-roll-164-roll-/271005587749?pt=US_Printer_Photo_Paper&hash=item3f19311925


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have rolls of Epson Luster paper 8 inches wide, which makes 8 X 10 quite nicely, and its heavy paper.
> 
> They were made for commercial photo printers, and are 50 meter rolls.(Metric and English Mixed??) A guy bought a whole warehouse full which he sells on ebay. I bought mine a few years back from him. I used to cut them for odd sizes, but now I have a roll cut printer which works well with them. However, its easy to have the paper misaligned just a little, so a finished 8 X 10 size from 8 X 10 paper can have a lot of wasted sheets.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPSON-Luster-260-photopaper-8-wide-roll-164-roll-/271005587749?pt=US_Printer_Photo_Paper&hash=item3f19311925



My Epson Premium Lustre rolls are 16", which bugs the hell out of me because I can't print two 8"x12" prints next to each other without 0.25" borders. Got zero time for 8"x10"s.

And borders and matting make huge differences to frame sizes. If you have an 8"x10" print and put a 1.5" mat on it you get an 11"x13" frame. If you have an 8"x10" frame then a 5"x7" print with an even 1.5" mat fits perfectly. 20"x30" frames are close to useless for us 3:2 shooters, any mat is going to completely mess up your aspect ratio and whilst a frame-less mounted 20"x30" print looks good without a mat, put it in a frame and it really needs a mat. 

I do printing for a venue that needs a standard frame and mat size (40cmx50cm and 29cmx39cm) but has many photographers work shown, I have to juggle each image as best I can to make it fit the aspect ratio, this involves all kinds of tricks, cropping, stretching etc to make it work.


----------

